# Who Is The Most Popular Guy At The Senior Living Complex?



## Lon (Jul 27, 2015)

Answer:  The guy that still drives & has a car.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2015)

I thought it was the guy who can dance! Oh, that's you.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 27, 2015)

I was thinking of you too, Lon.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2015)

No, the guy who can fix computers.  If he has a car and can dance, too, that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 27, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> No, the guy who can fix computers.  If he has a car and can dance, too, that would be icing on the cake.



I still think that Lon will fill the bill.


----------



## jujube (Jul 27, 2015)

A few years ago, my uncle went very unwillingly into a senior living facility.  He was sure he was going to be miserable.  As soon as he found out there were at least six women to every man, he was in his glory.  He was still a very handsome man, loved to dance, drove his own car, liked the ladies.  He had a lady he ate breakfast with, one at lunch, and his supper companion, plus his garage-saleing girlfriend, his going out to dinner lady friend and one for every occasion.  A friend of my mom's one day said, "Well I went over to _____________ and had lunch with  the Head Rooster and his hens.  After that, that's what we always called him.  He was very well-liked among the men, too, so the competition was "friendly".  

After that, it was a fight to get him to leave and come visit everyone for the holidays.  He was scared to death he was going to miss something at his facility.


----------

